# Simple Washer Dryer Pedestal



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone who owns a front load washer and dryer... and is married, has probably been asked to build one of these. I only found one or two posted on here from long ago, so I figured I'd show y'all how I built mine.

Disclaimer: My main goal in this project was quick turnaround, with a little bit of woodfunning to keep it interesting for me. I'm embarrassed to tell y'all where I got the plans for this, but they were good enough and I was able to make changes to the parts I didn't agree with.


I'll try to keep this short, and will leave out some of the more boring stuff. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


I started by assembling the top and bottom 2x4 frames. After cutting the treated (I know...) 4x4 legs, I marked the areas that I needed to notch out. 







The plans actually called for little metal angle brackets, and I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I did that.

I then set the height of my TS blade with the piece in my crosscut sled...








... and set up a stop block to ensure accuracy.








After making my initial cuts, I headed to the bandsaw and set up my high tech fence for the second cuts.








I set it up so that the waste was on the outside of the blade. It didn't feel right to have it between the fence and blade, but if this is wrong please let me know!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I was very happy with the end result considering this is treated and not very square or flat lumber.








There were a couple of posts that needed a little bit of tweaking, but for the most part they all fit fairly well.








I glued and screwed the posts to the frames with 3" deck screws. Then glued and screwed the plywood tops which I left oversized and then cut with my flush trim bit.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

To make this thing a little more "pretty" I used some cheap pre primed trim I had from the big box store to cover the plywood edges and seams. Glued and shot on with my brad gun.








I installed the trim a little proud of the tops so that I could plane/sand them flush. I wasn't paying attention though and the trim has a small step down at the top that came out a little uneven. It's very minor, and I'm sure I'll be the only one who notices it.








I used painters putty to fill the nail holes, bondo to fill the screw holes and blend some of the seams/irregularities, and put on two coats of primer.








I'll put on a few coats of white trim paint and this bad boy will be finished! Started it last Friday afternoon and it should be ready to go inside by the weekend. I want to get this AND the washer and dryer out of the garage so I can start setting up shop!

The house came with a washer and dryer, but ours were newer. If anyone around here needs a set, I'll give you the WWT discount. The sooner you can come get them out of my way, the lower the price will be!!! Heck I'd even trade them for some tools or lumber!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Your materials choice sure looks sturdy enough. Looking at your bandsaw blade it appears to be pretty smooth for cutting stock like that. Keep an update going.

The ones I've made, I just used A/C fir ply or marine grade plywood (with a suitable cladding), and built a box with a drawer.


















.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Your materials choice sure looks sturdy enough. Looking at your bandsaw blade it appears to be pretty smooth for cutting stock like that. Keep an update going.
> 
> The ones I've made, I just used A/C fir ply or marine grade plywood (with a suitable cladding), and built a box with a drawer.


I had dreams of building a nice sturdy box out of 3/4" ply with drawers and face frames and what not, but it just wasn't going to happen. As you can see in the pictures, I'm still digging through boxes trying to find the tools I need to work on things. I can't set up the garage until I get all this stuff out of the way, so I figured I would settle on this.


----------



## DMA (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks great. I've been needing to build one for years.
Going to get to it one day, maybe!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Just wanted to post the final pictures in case anyone was interested. Total build time was 1 week, and cost of materials was right around $100. I also have a sketchup file of the pedestal. If you want a copy, send me a PM with your email and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks great, I might do something like this, however my washer and dryer are across from one another so I'd be making two smaller versions. I might add drawers at the bottom as well. Have you seen any issues yet with vibrations?


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

That's a nice looking pedestal. I'm sure you were sad to see the W&D leave the garage.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

robhodge1 said:


> Looks great, I might do something like this, however my washer and dryer are across from one another so I'd be making two smaller versions. I might add drawers at the bottom as well. Have you seen any issues yet with vibrations?


I've only run one load through both machines and wasn't nearby while they were running. However, everything was still in the exact same spot, and I never heard any strange noises.

Every single joint is glued and screwed. Both framed sections, the notched 4x4's, the plywood to the frames, even the trim is glued and this was the only place I used brads instead of screws. I notched the uprights to tie everything together a little more, and this thing is solid as a rock.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

chsdiyer said:


> That's a nice looking pedestal. I'm sure you were sad to see the W&D leave the garage.


Hahaha! My joy of getting them out of the garage was short lived, as we moved the old set out there to store until I can sell them!

At least they went in the "crap that works" pile and not the "crap that sorta works, but not all the time" pile. The latter includes a 52" flat screen that needs a new board, and a 24" standing shop fan that walks in circles and vibrates apart anytime it's turned on... Some stuff should have just fallen off the back of the truck during the move...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice and functional to. 
Great job!!!!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Love it when cheap lumber goes indoors and no one's the wiser. Great job!


----------



## JohnOrange (Sep 16, 2013)

Sweet! Anyone who has priced the box store pedestals knows they sell for $200 EACH! There is nothing in them that even gets close to justifying that kind of price tag. I bought my first set of used washer/drier for $200 I think.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It looks great! Very functional and it looks sturdy!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Neat work, it looks well crafted and I'm sure it will serve you well for many years. Like the trim and the additional storage below. Great job!


----------

